# African peacock cichlid ID



## ghostrebo (Jun 4, 2008)

I purchased this fish form LPS, the tank was labeled "mixed peacocks" but there were other fish in that tank including OB peacocks. i have only Rubescens peacocks in my tank (5). his body resembles my Rubescens, however he is a lot more colorful compared to my Rubescen male. do you guys think its a Rubescen?


----------



## ghostrebo (Jun 4, 2008)

video
http://s50.photobucket.com/albums/f317/ ... I_0509.flv


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It certainly is red.... The question is, whether he is naturally that colour, or hormones, or injection. I suppose you could call it a ruby red.


----------



## ghostrebo (Jun 4, 2008)

I looked under "red peacock" and there are so many color varieties from reds to oranges, also different amounts of blues. also different nick names from Rubescens, german reds, red rubins, yeah very confusing


----------

